# Grub und WinXP auf hd1,0

## musv

Hallo,

bei meinem Problem bin ich schon auf viele Postings mit dem selben Problem gestoßen, aber eine brauchbare Antwort war nirgends zu finden. 

Erstmal meine Festplatten-Konfiguration:

hab 2 IDE-Festplatten:

1. Platte (IDE - Primary Master):

hda - mbr zeigt auf Windows-Bootloader.

hda1 - Win98

hda5 - Fat-Partition

2. Platte (IDE - Secondary Master):

hdc1 - WinXP

hdc2 - Linux-Boot-Partition

hdc5 - Linux Swap

hdc6 - Linux-Root

Momentan hab ich noch den Win-Bootloader aktiviert, wo ich dann zwischen Win98, XP und Gentoo auswählen kann. Bei Gentoo erscheint dann der Grub (hab den Grub-mbr als Imagedatei auf hda1 abgelegt). Unter dem Win-Bootloader funktioniert alles problemlos. 

Jetzt will ich den Win-Bootloader aber langsam mal von der Kiste entfernen und alles mit Grub ansteuern und da krieg ich dann das Problem mit WinXP.

hier meine menu.lst:

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd1,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd1,1)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hdc6

title=Windoof 98

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

makeactive

title=Windoof XP

rootnotverify (hd1,0)

chainloader +1

makeactive

Wenn ich aus dem Grub WinXP mit root (hd1,0) ansteuer, krieg ich die Fehlermeldung: Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7

Mit rootnotverify (hd1,0) bekomm ich: 

Error 13 : Invalid or unsupported executable format

Der Witz an der Sache ist: Wenn ich die erste Platte abklemm (also nur noch Secondary Master mit XP und Linux vorhanden), Knoppix von CD boote und dann mit grub --> makeactive (hd1,0) die Secondary-Master aktiviere, anschließend reboote, startet WinXP automatisch und problemlos. Lasse ich die erste Platte abeklemmt, installiere auf die Secondary-Master Grub, passe die Menu.lst entsprechend an, bekomme ich trotzdem wieder obige Fehlermeldungen (Error 13).

Falls jemand dasselbe Problem schonmal erfolgreich bewältigt hat, bitte antwortet mal. 

Danke schonmal 

PS: Nein, ich will den Windows-Bootloader wirklich nicht mehr weiter benutzen - weil 2 Bootloader find ich doof.

----------

## plate

Wer suchet, der findet...  :Cool: 

 *musv wrote:*   

> PS: Nein, ich will den Windows-Bootloader wirklich nicht mehr weiter benutzen - weil 2 Bootloader find ich doof.

 

Hoffentlich stört es Deinen Sinn für Ästhetik nicht zu sehr, daß XP natürlich weiterhin den NT-Loader zum Booten verwenden wird. Du änderst nur die Reihenfolge, in der die zwei Bootloader starten, und merkst natürlich nichts davon, wenn nur ein OS zur Auswahl steht und der timeout auf 0 gesetzt ist... Das gilt für GRUB ganz genauso, Du kannst auch GRUB mit timeout 0 quasi unsichtbar machen, wenn Dich der zweite Auswahlschirm nervt.

----------

## bteufel

Hallo, wieso verwendest Du makeactive? Bei mir sieht das so aus und es funktioniert prächtig.

title=Windows XP

root (hd0,1)

chainloader +1

Kein makeactive!

----------

## plate

 :Rolling Eyes:  Der eine liest die Doku nicht, der andere die Fragestellung...  Was'n hier los heute, alle noch verkatert von Silvester?    :Smile: 

----------

## musv

Plate: Es stört meinen Sinn für Ästhethik nicht sonderlich, daß XP den NT-Loader auch weiterhin verwendet, das war mir auch schon vorher klar. Nur könnte ich dann das timeout auf 0 setzen (oder rausnehmen). Dann "erscheint" es wenigstens so, als ob der NT-Loader weg wäre. Außerdem geht's nicht so sehr darum, nur den ekligen NT-Loader unsichtbar zu machen. Vielmehr würde ich mir gerne etwas Wissen aneignen und verstehen wollen, warum es nicht so funktioniert, wie ich das gerne hätte.

bteufel: Lies bitte wirklich nochmal die Anleitung durch. Ist klar, daß es bei Dir auch ohne makeactive funktioniert. Bei Dir liegt ja XP auch auf der 1. Platte (hd0,x), bei mir isses auf der 2. Platte (hd1,0). Und wie ich bereits im ersten Posting schon geschrieben hatte, konnte ich XP ohne Grub booten, wenn ich vorher die Platte mit makeactive aktiviert hatte. Und auf anderen Rechnern hab ich das auch schon hinbekommen XP über Grub zu booten, weil da XP halt auch IMMER auf der 1. Platte lag, und komischerweise scheint da ein Booten von XP über Grub problemlos möglich zu sein. Bei mir liegt's aber wie schon erwähnt auf der 2. Platte, und merkwürdigerweise weigert sich Grub oder XP da eben irgendwas vernünftiges zu Booten. 

Trotzdem Danke für die Antworten (weiter auf was Brauchbares hoffend)

----------

## plate

Meine Antwort nicht brauchbar? Vielleicht liest Du sie einfach mal ganz, inklusive des Links, den ich reingesetzt habe...  :Mad:  Wenn Dir das zu kompliziert sein sollte:

```
map (hd0) (hd1)

map (hd1) (hd0)
```

Und wenn das immer noch nicht reicht, dann RTFM...

----------

## musv

Hallo nochmal, 

tschuldigung, wollte nicht beleidigend werden, falls das so rüberkam.

Hier nun meine (wiedermal) modifizierte menu.lst:

title=Win XP

map (hd0) (hd1)

map (hd1) (hd0)

rootnotverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

boot

Es funzt übrigens trotzdem nicht. Ich bekomme wieder genau die gleiche Fehlemeldung wie immer. 

Error 13 : Invalid or unsupported executable format

----------

## plate

Schon ok. Hab mich wieder beruhigt.  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 13 : Invalid or unsupported executable format
> 
>     This error is returned if the kernel image being loaded is not recognized as Multiboot or one of the supported native formats (Linux zImage or bzImage, FreeBSD, or NetBSD). 

 

Das ist ein Indiz dafür, daß er den ganzen Bootsektor ignoriert, weil er das OS nicht kennt. Sag mal, ist das eigentlich wirklich Deine menu.lst/grub.conf, oder tippst Du hier für's Forum ab? Falls das Original exakt so aussieht, hast Du einen Tippfehler drin:

```
rootnoverify
```

ist richtig, nicht rootnotverify. Vielleicht ist es das schon, GRUB steigt manchmal bei den dümmsten Kleinigkeiten aus.

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

wenn ich mich nicht teusche, müsste Windows eigendlich seinen Bootloader auf der 1. Platte (hd0,0) einrichten. Bitte nicht mit MBR (hd0) verwechseln. Leider kannst Du in diesem Fall nicht auf den Windowsbootloader verzichten, da er benötigt wird um zwischen Win98 und WinXP zu unterscheiden. Aber Grub währe dann schon mal die 1. Wahl. 

Grüße 

Altanos

----------

## musv

So, habs endlich hinbekommen, wie ich wollte. Thx nochmal.

Da das Problem sicher noch andere haben werden, poste ich nochmal die Lösung der ganzen Sache:

/boot/grub/menu.lst (liegt bei mir auf hdc2 - hd1,1):

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd1,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Windoof XP

map (hd0) (hd1)

map (hd1) (hd0)

root (hd1,0)

chainloader +1

makeactive 

boot

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd1,1)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hdc6

title=Windoof 98

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

makeactive

boot

boot.ini (Auf XP-Partition)

[boot loader]

default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS

[operating systems]

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS /fastdetect /nogui

Also auf der phys. Platte 1 befindet sich Win98, auf der 2. Platte 1. Partition WinXP, auf der 2. Partition die boot-Partition und hdc6 ist bei mir Linux-Root. 

Um WinXP booten zu können, müssen im Grub die Platten virtuell getauscht werden (map ...). Trotzdem muß dann die XP-Partition mit root (hd1,0) angesprochen werden!!! 

Falls dem Win98 ein Win-Bootmenü (für 98 / XP) vorgeschalten war, sollte man Win98 einfach drüberinstallieren, um den originalen Win98-Bootsektor wieder zu installieren. Sowas, wie ein fixmbr / fixboot c: hab ich unter Win98 leider nicht gefunden. Die Einstellungen (sogar Autoexec.bat und Config.sys) / Treiber bleiben vollständig erhalten.  Installiert man Win98 nicht neu, sucht das System nach Auswahl der Win98-Partition nach der ntldr / ntdetect.com / boot.ini / bootfont. Diese Dateien können im Falle einer Reinstallation von Win98 gelöscht werden. Auf diese Dateien greift Win98 nicht zu. 

Auf der XP-Partition müssen diese Dateien (ntldr, ntdetect.com, boot.ini) vorhanden sein. Ggf. kann man die ersten beiden von der XP-Installationsdisk über die Rettungskonsole von x:\i386\ rüberkopieren. 

In der boot.ini muß XP, obwohl es auf der 2. phys. Platte liegt, mit rdisk(0) angesprochen werden. 

Inwieweit man das makeactive und das boot noch weglassen kann, hab ich nicht getestet. Aber es funktioniert zumindest auch mit der Anweisungen.

Gruß und bis zum nächsten Problem  :Smile: 

----------

## py-ro

Unter Win98 solltest auch mit

```
fdisk /mbr
```

einen neuen schreiben können.

Dann kannst dir das neuinstallieren sparen

----------

